# oil change message



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

how do you turn off the "CHANGE YOUR OIL" message that comes on when you start your car? i change my oil religiously every 3000k and every time i start my car i get slapped in the face by it. i lost my manual and am SOL.

thanks,
dude


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

put the key in the on position and press the gas pedal to the floor 3 times.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> put the key in the on position and press the gas pedal to the floor 3 times.


:agree
The owner's manual in the 05/06 had a misprint that tells you to press the gas pedal 2 times, but as Brazen said, it's 3.


----------

